# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Τοροειδής μετασχηματιστής

## PCMan

Ξέρει κανείς που πουλάνε τοροειδείς μετασχηματιστές και να τους στέλνουν κιόλας?

Θέλω έναν στα 600W-800W με 35-0-35V αλλα απ'ότι βλέπω στην amarad η και εδώ στην περιοχή μου είναι λίγο ακριβούτσικα...

Ποσο θα μπορούσα να τον βρω και που?

----------


## lynx

να παρεις απο τον Γιατρα...χωρις να το σκευτεις καθολου και γρηγορα!!!

ακομα δεν παρεγγειλες?  :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

Κανα τηλεφωνάκι?
Βρήκα ενός γιατρά αλλά λέει ότι είναι γυναικολόγος  :Laughing: 


Βασικά, γίνεται να πάρω έναν με 35-0-35 και 45-0-45 στα 800W? Και τις δύο τάσεις θέλω μαζί, γίνεται? 
Α και πείτε περίπου την τιμή για να είμαι προετοιμασμένος..

----------


## Πέτροs

Τιμοθεοs Γιατραs,  Κρεμου 34-36 Καλλιθεα
τηλ: 2109511514/2109571243.

----------


## lynx

> Τιμοθεοs Γιατραs,  Κρεμου 34-36 Καλλιθεα
> τηλ: 2109511514/2109571243.



εεετσι...   :Cool:  
αν και εγω γνωριζω αυτο το τηλ.2109586562

@PCman ζητα του οτι θελεις...

----------


## PCMan

Η τιμή πάει με τα W, με τα V ή και με τα δύο?

Να σας πως ακριβώς τι θέλω να κάνω μην πάρω λάθος μετασχηματιστή:
Έχω έναν ενισχυτή που θέλει ~400W στα 35-0-35 και θέλω να βάλω έναν ακόμα που θέλει ~400W στα 45-0-45.
Έχω και έναν ακόμα μικρό μετασχηματιστή 12-0-12 και τον έχω για την προενίσχηση.

Όλα αυτά τώρα, τα θέλω σε έναν τοροειδή. Πως θα τα ζητήσω?
Και κάτι άλλο: Πως θα πηγαίνουν τα W? πχ. 800 σε όλα τα V. Δηλαδή θα έχω 800W και στην γραμμή των 12V(δεν χρειάζομαι τόσα)?


Έχω μπερδευτεί..  :Confused:

----------


## lynx

δεν εχω δει ποτε μου μετασχηματιστη που να εχει ενα καρο τυλιγματα γιαυτο δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω με ακριβεια...  :Very Happy: 
γιατι δεν περνεις ενα τηλεφωνο να του τα εξηγησεις και να παρεις και τιμες?! !

----------


## PCMan

Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο, απλά είπα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας για αυτά που θα του πω και πως θα τα πω. Μην αρχίσω να λέω και ξεραθεί στα γέλια απ'τις αρλούμπες μου :P

----------


## babisko

Νίκο, θα του ζητήσεις να σου κατασκευάσουν έναν μετασχηματιστή που να έχει:

1) Πρωτεύον 230V (την τάση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ).
2) Δευτερεύον α' με 35-0-35V, στα Χ Watts
3) Δευτερεύον β' με 45-0-45V, στα Ψ Watts
4) Δευτερεύον γ' με 12-0-12V, στα Ζ Watts
.
.
.

Συνολική ισχύς του Μ/Σ -> Χ+Ψ+Ζ+... Watts

Πιστεύω να σου έδωσα να καταλάβεις.

ΥΓ. Για να ακριβολογούμε, αντί Watts στους Μ/Σ πρέπει να λέμε VA (=VoltAmper), καθόσον έχουμε εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα, αλλά όπως και να το ζητήσεις, ο κατασκευαστής Μ/Σ θα καταλάβει.

----------


## PCMan

Αν κατάλαβα λέει...  :Very Happy: 

Thanks, αυτό ακριβώς ρωτούσα  :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ θα ρωτήσω το άλλο...

Σε πειράζει να σου βγάλει απο το τύλιγμα των 45 - 0 - 45 δύο λήψεις στα 35 ? έτσι στο ίδιο τύλιγμα θα παίρνεις καί τις δύο τάσεις αλλά θα πρέπει η μεσαία λήψη να είναι κοινή και στις δύο. Επίσης το σύρμα θα πρέπει να αντέχει στο ρεύμα και των δύο τάσεων.

----------


## sakis

που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι τι ειναι το αποτελεσμα που θελεις να βγαλεις δλδ πως εχεις καταληξει οτι θελεις  τοσα πολλα βαττ ...... ειναι πιθανον αν εχεις κανει μερικους υπερυπολογισμους ??????  μηπως ειναι καλυτερα πριν την αγορα του μσ ο οποιος ετσι οπως τα λες πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 800 βαττ οπου σημαινει καμιια 150 ευροπουλα .....απο την αλλη αν ο ενισχυτης σου δουλευει σε ταση 35-35  εναλασομενο δλδ σχεδον 50+50 συνεχες δεν μπορει να βγαλει παραπανω  απο περιπου 150  βατ καθαρα οποτε τον 400 βατ μετασχηματιστη τι τον θελεις ?????  ακομα και overdesign  να κανεις μαλλον πολυ ειναι .... ασε που σε αυτη την ισχυ θελεις σχεδον 3 ζευγη τρανσιστορ  για να βγαλεις τα 150 βατ ....τσπ ....

qsp η παρατηρηση σου ειναι μαλλον λαθος μια και αν βγαλει ληψεις απο τα 45v  η πτωση τασεως  που θα δημιουργει το κυκλωμα των 35 βολτ θα επιρεαζει και τα 45 οποτε μια και αυτα πανε σχεδον αθροιστικα  ...ενας κακος μετασχηματιστης μπορει να χασει και 5 και 6 βολτ προς τα κατω με φορτιο ( η μια κακη εξομαλυνση ...η ακομα και ενα κακο φορτιο ) οποτε τα 45 θα τα παρει ο δια***βολος μετα ....

----------


## PCMan

Γιαννη εμένα δεν θα με πειράξει, δεν ξέρω όμως αν θα πειράξει τον ενισχυτή... Μπορεί όταν πέφτουν τα μπάσα αν τον δεύτερο ενισχυτή, να τραβάει τάση και να επιρεάζει και τον πρώτο.

Έχω φτιάξει έναν ενισχυτή με το stk4241(2*120min) και τον δουλεύω με έναν απλό μετασχηματιστή στα 33-0-33 στα 400VA.
Τώρα θέλω να του βάλω έναν ακόμα με το stk4050(200min) και χρειάζομαι τάση 45-0-45.

400W μετασχηματιστής για τον πρώτο και άλλα 400 για τον δεύτερο πιστεύω είναι καλά γιατί 1) 300+ βγάζει και 200+ ο δεύτερος(θα τα δουλεύω με 4Ω), να μην αφήσω και λίγες ανοχές για να μην ζεστένεται? 2) Μπορεί στο μέλλον να βάλω μεγαλύτερους ενισχυτές και να μην χρειαστεί να ξαναγοράζω μετασχηματιστή.

Τώρα για τα € που λες, δεν είναι πολλά για 800W? Δες τι γράφουμε πιό πάνω.

----------


## PCMan

80€ μου λέει θα κάνει αν τα βάλω όλες τις παραπάνω τάσεις στα 800W.
Χωρίς τα 2*12 και στα 600W κάνει γύρω στα 60€.

Τι είναι καλύτερο για τους παραπάνω ενισχυτές?

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω λεω αφου θα παρεις που θα παρεις ε παρε τον μεγαλο να  τον εχεις και για καναν αλλο ενισχυτη και να μην ζοριζετε...

----------


## lynx

> 80€ μου λέει θα κάνει αν τα βάλω όλες τις παραπάνω τάσεις στα 800W.
> Χωρίς τα 2*12 και στα 600W κάνει γύρω στα 60€.
> 
> Τι είναι καλύτερο για τους παραπάνω ενισχυτές?



χαχαχα πως σου φανηκε η τιμη? σου ηρθε να κατεβεις με τα ποδια Αθηνα να το παρεις επι τοπου?   :Very Happy:

----------


## PCMan

Περίπου όσο στην amarad.
Εδώ μου τον λένε στα 100€ στα 600VA και μόνο με 2*40.
Καλά είναι  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosxeng

γειά, χαρά παιδιά
ψάχνω για 500 VA τοροειδή με εξόδους 2x16  + 2x42 

Oι διαστάσεις που θα τοποθετηθεί ο τοροειδής είναι 13-15 πόντους διάμετρο
και 8 πόντους περίπου ύψος.

any advice; THNX

----------


## verbatim

Γεια και από εμένα! Ρωτάω εδώ μιας που έχει ανοίξει το θέμα.
Έχω από αχρησιμοποίητα φωτιστικά, δύο όμοιους μετασχηματιστές τοροειδές που είναι πρωτεύων 220VAC και δευτερεύων 12VAC 8A ένα τύλιγμα, δηλαδή βγάζει μόνο δύο άκρα. 
Μπορούν να συνδυαστούν ώστε να λαμβάνω αθροιστικά 24 VAC; Με συνδεσμολογία εν σειρά στο δευτερεύων λογικά. Τα πρωτεύων τυλίγματα τους τότε θα είναι σε παράλληλη σύνδεση ώστε να τροφοδοτούνται με 220 VAC το καθένα, σωστά; Έψαξα στο net αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί στο εάν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει κάτι τέτοιο, διότι ρόλο παίζει και η φάση της τάσης εξόδου σε κάθε μετασχηματιστή αν κατάλαβα καλά.
Τα φώτα σας...

----------


## grglaz

δε ξερω τι αποψη εχουν οι υπολοιποι αλλα εγω θα τον εφτιαχνα κανονικα να παρω τα +16 -16,μετα θα γυρναγα τα -16 180 μοιρες και θα τα αθροιζα με τα +16....

ουπς γραψε λαθος αλλο καταλαβα....

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Χρήστο, καλώς ήλθες σε αυτό το forum!

Διάβασε: http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50485
το post#7 έχει και σχέδια με παραδείγματα.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

edit: 



> Τι συνδυασμός ήταν αυτός?, ταυτόχρονη απάντηση?



...όσος χρόνος χρειάζεται μέχρι να βρεθεί το παλιό post και να πληκτρογήσουμε!

----------


## moutoulos

Χρήστο αυτό το Link, θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## moutoulos

Τι συνδυασμός ήταν αυτός?, ταυτόχρονη απάντηση?  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Παιδια για να ξερεται η amarad στην σελιδα της οι τιμες για τοροειδη μετ/στη αναφερει τα βαττ με ταση 12ν με αλλη ταση η τιμη αλλαζει.
Κανει και καποια εκτπωση οταν τους πεις οτι εισαι τεχνικος.

----------


## verbatim

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας. Ναι κατάλαβα τελικά πως λειτουργεί ο τρόπος αυτός. Με δοκιμή στους συνδυασμούς θα βρω την σωστή σύνδεση μετρώντας την τάση εξόδου ή υπάρχει περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος με κίνδυνο καταστροφής;

----------


## grglaz

Βρε Χρηστο ξαναδιαβασε το καλα....δε λεει οτι γινεται μισο το ρευμα...σου λεει οτι ναι μεν διπλασιαζεται η ταση αλλα το ρευμα παραμενει ιδιο....καλως ηρθες και απο μενα...

----------


## verbatim

> Βρε Χρηστο ξαναδιαβασε το καλα....δε λεει οτι γινεται μισο το ρευμα...σου λεει οτι ναι μεν διπλασιαζεται η ταση αλλα το ρευμα παραμενει ιδιο....καλως ηρθες και απο μενα...



Ωπ με έπιασαν! Ναι το μπέρδεψα με την ερώτηση που ξεκινούσε 48V/10A και του έγραφαν όχι θα γίνει 48V/5A και δεν πρόσεξα το σχήμα τις τιμές τον Μ/Τ. Το διόρθωσα αλλά εσύ το διάβασες αμέσως  :Biggrin: . Καλώς σε βρήκα man.

----------


## grglaz

:Biggrin:  χαχαχ

----------


## verbatim

Τα VA που αναγράφει ο μετασχηματιστής πως προκύπτουν και τι ρόλο έχουν σε σχέση με το ρεύμα που δίνει; Ποια σχέση παράδειγμα ενός μετασχηματιστή 100VA με έναν 250VA; Τι προσφέρουν με λίγα λόγια τα VA (Volt-Amper);

----------


## SakisMS

Αν ξέρεις τα V του μετασχηματιστή και τα VA μπορείς να βρείς πόσα Α μπορεί να σου δώσει ο μετασχηματιστής.

----------


## FILMAN

Τα VA αντιπροσωπεύουν ισχύ.

----------


## verbatim

Επιστρέφω στο θέμα γιατί είχα μπερδέματα. Μπορούν να συνδυαστούν δύο όμοιοι μετασχηματιστές μαζί ώστε να αποδίδουν σε ένα κύκλωμα το άθροισμα των τάσεων τους και τον διπλασιασμό της έντασης; Με σύνδεση σε σειρά τα δευτερεύοντα έχουμε άθροισμα της τάσης ok, ίδιο ρεύμα. Με παραλληλισμό τα δευτερεύοντα έχουμε άθροισμα της έντασης ok, ίδια τάση. Οπότε δεν γίνεται αυτό στο AC, στα δευτερεύοντα. Άρα μιλάμε για DC τρόπο τότε, λέω εγώ. Ιδέες;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Επιστρέφω ............τα δευτερεύοντα. Άρα μιλάμε για DC τρόπο τότε, λέω εγώ. Ιδέες;



22/6/2010
<< Επιστρέφω στο θέμα γιατί είχα μπερδέματα. Μπορούν να συνδυαστούν δύο όμοιοι μετασχηματιστές μαζί ώστε να αποδίδουν σε ένα κύκλωμα το άθροισμα των τάσεων τους και τον διπλασιασμό της έντασης;>> το ένα από τα 2 ναι και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα ποτέ << Με σύνδεση σε σειρά τα δευτερεύοντα έχουμε άθροισμα της τάσης ok, ίδιο ρεύμα.>> ακριβώς<< Με παραλληλισμό τα δευτερεύοντα έχουμε άθροισμα της έντασης ok, ίδια τάση.>> σωστά << Οπότε δεν γίνεται αυτό στο AC, στα δευτερεύοντα. Άρα μιλάμε για DC τρόπο τότε, λέω εγώ. Ιδέες;>>.
Για αυτό << Οπότε δεν γίνεται αυτό στο AC, στα δευτερεύοντα. Άρα μιλάμε για DC τρόπο τότε, λέω εγώ. Ιδέες;>> περίγραψε λίγο καλύτερα (τις 2 αυτές σειρές) .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Προς verbatim*
Όσο για αυτό (27 post) << Τα VA που αναγράφει ο μετασχηματιστής πως προκύπτουν και τι ρόλο έχουν σε σχέση με το ρεύμα που δίνει; Ποια σχέση παράδειγμα ενός μετασχηματιστή 100VA με έναν 250VA; Τι προσφέρουν με λίγα λόγια τα VA (Volt-Amper);>>συμπληρώνω τις σωστές απαντήσεις που πήρες δίνοντας μεγαλύτερη έμφαση στο γιατί VA και όχι Watt<< και τι ρόλο έχουν σε σχέση με το ρεύμα που δίνει >>. Για αυτό << Τα VA που αναγράφει ο μετασχηματιστής πως προκύπτουν >>
Τα Volt είναι η τάση που παίρνει που αυτή μπορεί να είναι ίση ή μικρότερη (*) της ονομαστικής τάσης του Μ/Σ U1 σε Volt , τα Α είναι η μέγιστη ένταση σε Amper που μπορεί να περάσει από το τύλιγμα του πρωτεύοντος και δουλεύοντας αυτός αδιάλειπτος –τηρουμένων των οδηγιών του κατασκευαστή – να μην υπερβεί το τύλιγμα (τα) ούτε εν γένει ο Μ/Σ την ανώτατη θερμοκρασία που δίνει κατασκευαστής (**)
Και << και τι ρόλο έχουν σε σχέση με το ρεύμα που δίνει; >> .
Αν I π = ένταση πρωτ ,Iδ ένταση δευτ, k = σχέση μεταφοράς.τότε Ι δ = Ιπ *k
Πχ Μ/Σ <<γράφει >> P φ 230 VA , Uον πρωτ 230 Volt , k=2 ;ή ( U δευτ 115 Volt ) ή ( Ν1 1000 σπείρες Ν2 500 σπείρες ) , n 0,95 ………. Τότε . Iπ = 230 VΑ / 230 Volt = 1 Amperαφού λάβομε υπό όψη τον τύπο k = I2 / I1 < = >.
Iδευτ = Iπρωτ/k . <=> Iδευτ = 1 A * 2 = 2 A.
Και αν θέλομε να λάβομε υπό όψη το βαθμό απόδοσης (n) 2Α* 0,95 = 1,9 Α
<< Ποια σχέση παράδειγμα ενός μετασχηματιστή 100VA με έναν 250VA;>>.
Ο δεύτερος είναι σε φαινόμενη ισχύ (P φ) 2,5 φορές μεγαλύτερος του πρώτου.
τώρα για αυτό << δίνοντας μεγαλύτερη έμφαση στο VA γιατί και όχι Watt >>.
Ως γνωστών ο Μ/Σ είναι και αυτός μια μηχανή –στατή- με τη διαφορά ότι δεν μετατρέπει μια μορφή ενέργειας σε άλλη ,αλλά μόνο αλλάζει τους παράγοντες ισχύος δηλ U και Ι. Αν πραγματική ισχύς = Pπ , φαινόμενη ισχύς Pφ και cosφ = συν φ .τότε Pπ = Pφ/cowφ το cosφ όμως δεν εξαρτάται από τον Μ/Σ αλλά από την μηχανή που τροφοδοτεί ο Μ/Σ επειδή ο κατασκευαστής του Μ/Σ δεν γνωρίζει που θα τοποθετηθεί ο Μ/Σ, αναγκαστικά πλέον δίνει τη Pφ και όχι τη Pπ και αφήνει πλέων το χρήστη του Μ/Σ να κάνει τους αναγκαίους υπολογισμούς (***) 
_(*) αν είναι μικρότερη α φορές τότε_ Pφ / α.
(**) _αν δεν υπάρχουν οδηγίες τότε Θ_ _max__ = 80-85°_ _C__._
(***) _An__P__πμ = μέγιστη πραγ ισχύς που μπορεί να τροφ ο Μ/Σ σε_ _watt__ ,_ _P__ φ = αυτή που αναγράφει ο Μ/Σ σε_ _VA__ . και_ _cos__ φ = με το συνημίτονο της μηχανής που θα τροφ ο Μ/Σ ,_ 
_Τότε_ _P__πμ =_ _P__ φ/_ _cos__ φ . πχ Μ/Σ 1000_ _VA__ τροφοδοτεί α) μία αντίσταση β) μία αντίσταση και πυκνωτή που το_ _cos__ φ έχει τιμή 0,5, α) για_ _Max__ πραγμ ισχύς αντίστασης που μπορεί να τροφ ο Μ/Σ =_ _P__ φ/_ _cos__ φ αλλά_ _cos__ φ__ = 1 τότε_ _Max__ πραγμ ισχύς αντίστασης που μπορεί να τροφ ο Μ/Σ = Τότε_ _P__πμ =_ _P__ φ = 1000_ _watt__._
_β) για_ _Max__ ισχύ αντίστασης -πυκνωτή που μπορεί να τροφ ο Μ/Σ είναι._ _Max__ πραγμ ισχύς αντίστασης – πυκνωτή Τότε_ _Max__ ισχύ αντίστασης -πυκνωτή που μπορεί να τροφ ο Μ/Σ είναι =_ _P__ φ/_ _cos__ φ αλλά_ _cos__ φ__ = 0,5 τότε_ _Max__ πραγμ ισχύς αντίστασης - πυκνωτή = Τότε_ _P__πμ =_ _P__ φ /0,5 = 1000_ _VA__/0,5 = 500_ _watt_

----------


## verbatim

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Ηλία για τον χρόνο σου να ασχοληθείς με εμένα. Στην αρχή λίγο χάθηκα. Μετά κάνοντας τους υπολογισμούς μου με τους τύπους που έγραψες και την διαδικασία γενικά, εξεπλάγη με το αποτέλεσμα. Βρήκα το ρεύμα στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα με τον τύπο I π = ένταση πρωτ ,Iδ ένταση δευτ, k = σχέση μεταφοράς.τότε Ι δ = Ιπ *k που ήταν ακριβώς όπως το ανέγραφε ο κατασκευαστής. Βαθμό απόδοσης δεν αναγράφει άρα το θεωρώ 1, μονάδα;
Από τα παραδείγματα σου, 
Max πραγμ ισχύς αντίστασης που μπορεί να τροφ ο Μ/Σ = Τότε Pπμ = P φ = 1000 watt.
Max πραγμ ισχύς αντίστασης - πυκνωτή = Τότε Pπμ = P φ /0,5 = 1000 VA/0,5 = 500 watt. οπότε μόνο για καθαρά ωμικό φορτίο ισχύει VA=Watts.
Από προηγούμενο << Οπότε δεν γίνεται αυτό στο AC, στα δευτερεύοντα. Άρα μιλάμε για DC τρόπο τότε, λέω εγώ. Ιδέες;>>
Το σκεπτικό μου ήταν πως εφόσον δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει στο AC αυτό, μήπως γίνεται στο DC. Δηλαδή, σε συνδεσμολογία παράλληλη των δευτερεύων τυλιγμάτων, άρα διπλασιασμό έντασης, ανορθώνοντας την τάση τους θα έχουμε μια DC τάση με ρεύμα που θα προέρχεται και από τους δύο Μ/Τ. Στην συνέχεια με κάποιο συνδυασμό σε κύκλωμα να γίνεται διπλασιασμός τάσεως, καθρέφτης. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω με την ισχύ τι προκύπτει.
Παρέλειψα να αναφέρω,λάθος μου, πως με ενδιαφέρουν σε DC τιμές όλο αυτό, Μ/Τ για τροφοδοτικό.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------

